
Show HN: Chrome extension to replace Stanford with Stanfurd - kelukelugames
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stanfurd/ojcgdgiceeaoegeknmfihojmimdhohkh
======
kelukelugames
I made something goofy for fun.

Here is the github link.

[https://github.com/kelukelugames/stanfurd](https://github.com/kelukelugames/stanfurd)

I couldn't figure out how to replace the word on dynamically loaded content
without overwriting input fields. Guess that's a feature now. ;)

